# Mohawk on a lady?!



## Snickerbug (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all!

I've been wanting a mohawk for some time now. A couple months ago, I had a pixie cut and it's in that awkward growing out stage. I had wanted to grow it out again, but I have decided against it for 2 basic reasons:

- It will look boring

- I simply don't have the patience to let it grow out.

I absolutely hate the stage it is in right now. I try my best to make it work for the time being, but I'm sick of it. I hold the philosophy that if you feel that your haircut brings you down, a simple cut with a pair of scissors can bring you right up again.

Tonight I plan on getting a mohawk. I'm not going to shave it. Atleast I don't think I am. If I were to shave it, it would be with the clippers that allow for about an inch to still remain. I would like to just cut the sides so they're pretty short. The middle section will remain the same length as it is, which is about 5 inches. It will get shorter as it gets to the back of my neck.

I'm hoping that after I cut it, I will be able to lay the mohawk part down so it just looks like a pixie cut. If I tire of it really quickly or need to cut it for some reason, I'll just chop off the longest piece so it is all pixie cut again.

I'm so excited I can't even express! I will be able to do so much with it and it perfectly fits my personal style.

I'll post pictures of it tonight or tomorrow, if I actually go through with it.

Does anyone have ideas of fun, unique ways to style it?


----------



## Darla (Jun 11, 2008)

would like to see it if you go through with it. good luck/


----------



## katana (Jun 12, 2008)

That sounds cool! I'd love to see a pic when you do it!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 12, 2008)

i know a few girls with mohawks.

ive always liked them.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have seen a few girls with them, some of them were too outrageous but I think a smaller one that is not so bold is cool.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 12, 2008)

I had a mohawk once...but it wasnt shaved..just gelled down the sides. I got a few compliments and a few stares.


----------



## KatJ (Jun 12, 2008)

Your idea sounds great. For days you don't feel like styling it, it can just kinda lay there.

Since there are only so many ways to do the mohawk, maybe you can play with color?


----------



## cheller (Jun 12, 2008)

add a bunch of colors all at once. like purple, teal, &amp; blue. very pretty.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 13, 2008)

mohawks can look pretty on girls




play with color if you can, it sounds a great idea.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 13, 2008)

Some girls can definitely rock mohawks.


----------



## nanzmck (Jun 13, 2008)

girls are hot in mohawks - Naima from ANTM being the definitive "girl with a mohawk" for me.










but there are tons of ways to do one.


----------



## looking_good (Jun 14, 2008)

Pictures number 2 and 3 are amazing, not going off topic but may other pictures be posted please?


----------



## han (Jun 14, 2008)

I love Mohawks, please show us the pics


----------



## katana (Jun 15, 2008)

Those are great photos! Mohawks can be very pretty on girls.

I agree you should play up the color too!


----------



## looking_good (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, I've just spotted this great post in the ultimate hairstyle thread. The files have some super mohawk hairstyles. I was too lazy to place the pics directly hehehe. As many have suggested, coloring has great impact.

The best ones are found under the "shorter than shoulder" list. Worth visiting.

Originally Posted by *Rockette13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ***Blonde *and* Brown =* hairfiles - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
***Pink *and* Purple* *=* hairfiles2 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Black =* hairfiles3 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Black *and* Blonde =* hairfiles4 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Brown, Burgundy, *and* Natural Red =* hairfiles5 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Blonde =* hairfiles6 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Brown/Black, Brown/Black/Blonde =* hairfiles7 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Turquoise, Green, Yellow, Red, Rainbow =* hairfiles8 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Guy's Hair =* dudehairfiles - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Curly Hair =* curlyhairfiles - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

***Lots of Hairstyles =* http://entertain---me.livejournal.com/

***Several More Albums =* mad_rad_hair - Community Info


----------



## Karren (Jun 15, 2008)

My son has a mowahk... and curly hair... He looks like a renegade sheep... but a cool looking one!


----------



## ticklishlpgrl (Jun 15, 2008)

i like the idea. keep us posted with new pics.


----------



## Miss Monster (Jun 15, 2008)

i've been playing with the idea of a mohawk a lot lately. thinking maybe along the Chelsea hawk line. my boyfriend keeps telling me it'll be hot.

i love love LOVE the idea! you should def go for it.


----------



## Darla (Jun 15, 2008)

Snickerbug you're going to have to break the news to everyone. I think they were pulling for you to do it.


----------



## arphsfriend (Jun 16, 2008)

If you're under 30 and don't deal with the public at work maybe. The olnly one I've seen on a older person was a teacher who challenged her students to raise their test scores.


----------



## nanzmck (Jun 16, 2008)

snicker ~ you're not going to do it?


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 17, 2008)

i have no ideas on how to style it but definitely show us pics!


----------

